# Can adult male get a young female pregnate? Urgant help needed



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

Story, I have 2 adult male rats about 9~10 months old, I recently got a young rat about 3~4 months old.Well I was told by 4 differnt people that new rat is a maleI dont see balls yet, so infact in may be a girl if the balls didnt drop.would the ball drop by this age?Well, her tummy is getting a bump, My question is ... can an adult get a young rat pregnate?Sounds dumb I know, but the males are huge and he/she is tiny, I cant imagain them even matting,.I was planning to take her back if she was a girl, but now if she is preggers im planning on keeping the males and finding all the femals a home. Ahhhh so sad, I thought she was a he And I have no more room for a female cage. Just a cage to house males.considering I have a rabbit, chinchillas and rats now


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

and how long did she live with them?

Baby boys start really developing their goolies at 3.5 - 4 weeks of age. So very much a girl.

Adult males with young girls are a recipe for disaster. The only thing you can hope for now is that she has a very small litter but my 3-4 mo old girl I took in, had 13 babies. Sigh.

Do you have the option of a vet that will spay her? This would prevent all those babies from ever arriving, and in the end would be cheaper for you than caring for possibly 12 more rats. Also little girly could then stay safely with your boys.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

You mean spray her as in, getting 'rid' of her babies?I couldn't do that.I was wondering if a big male can even mate with a tiny female, she's just soo small.Now I'm thinking she was preggers wayy before I got her...I thought maybe the big male "couldn't get it in" you know?As for the babies, I will keep a few and my nephew who's rats passed wanted 2, good thing petco is having there summer sale, the cage I already have for my boys are on sale, so I can get one for some female.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Regardless of how big he is compared to her, he can definitely get her pregnant.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Are you prepared to care for and house up to 20 babies?


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

If I wasn't I would have just gave her up!I'm a full time stay-at-home jewelry/clothing designer, so money & time is not an issue, although I need to do some house rearrangement for cage space.I wouldn't be keeping ALL of them, already found homes. My problems was, making space for a cage! Just got to move some things around and were all good-to-go.


----------



## Valitra (Jun 27, 2012)

Well its not an easy decision for sure.
Getting her fixed so she can't have babies anymore might not be a bad idea though. Pregnancy is always risky business, especially in young animals, so keep in mind things can go wrong for her and you can end up with a HUGE vet bill. 
It also means you could safely keep her with your boys without risks of her ever getting pregnant again by accident. If you do decide to keep her and the kits please keep in mind that not ''aborting'' her for moral reasons won't be much better if you end up with a large litter that you can't handle (or afford) and hand some of them to a pet store where they will become snake food.
People might say they want babies now and then change their minds later.


----------

